# CIRA contact a domain holder forwarding



## jaydub__ (May 5, 2021)

I am using the url cira uses for CIRA contact a domain holder page to forward thecannery.ca
https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder
But I get “cannot open server can’t be found “

I saw [notify]MapleDots[/notify] mention this forwarding but hadn’t tried it, (don’t know why *WALL* ) and thought it was a great idea.

Am I missing something?


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 5, 2021)

Try

form.dn.ca

That is our shortcut


also

whois.dn.ca


Easy to remember


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 5, 2021)

Sorry misread the post

From what I can see thecannery.ca is not forwarded at the time of this post.


Yes in your control panel you would forward your domain to:
https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder


----------



## jaydub__ (May 5, 2021)

Tried https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder …..for 3 days…didn’t work


----------



## jaydub__ (May 5, 2021)

Set it again. If it doesn’t work I will just contact support.
Strange because I forwarded to my main site for years with no issues whatsoever


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 5, 2021)

Who is your registrar?

Can I get a screenshot how you are setting it up

Try forwarding to this:

https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder?inquire=thecannery.ca


----------



## jaydub__ (May 5, 2021)

Siber
Posted screenshot but just now tried the link you just poated…



			
				MapleDots said:
			
		

> Who is your registrar?
> 
> Can I get a screenshot how you are setting it up
> 
> ...


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 5, 2021)

On Sibername set your name server first, that takes about for hours and your forward should work.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 5, 2021)

https://www.sibername.com/en/my/domains/ca.php


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 5, 2021)

Loading for me so you must have it working







I like doing it this way because the person can see the domain in the address bar.


Hope you like that


You can sub another name for inquire, something like domain or anything you want.


----------



## jaydub__ (May 5, 2021)

Yes…that works great *THUMBSUP* 
Thanks Frank!


----------



## jaydub__ (May 5, 2021)

Odd…never used to have to set dns at Siber to forward. They were set to Siber by default. You just entered your forwarding and hit set up redirection


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 5, 2021)

I had the same issue with juici.ca and thought the same.

I figured the nameservers would be set by default but they were not.


----------



## FM__ (May 5, 2021)

If you bought your Domain name through TBR at Sibername, the nameservers are not set by default at the moment. Thanks for pointing this out; I'll add this to my list.

It looks like CIRA is not prefilling the domain on the inquiry form via GET, so I'm not sure if you can actually prepopulate the field.


----------



## jaydub__ (May 5, 2021)

That would be nice but don’t see it happening.
I will just try cloaking it so at least it appears in the address bar


----------

